# Movie suggestions for 9 year old girls?



## SabraMamma

My DD isn't much of a tv watcher and doesn't get into movies much, but... She is having 4 girls spend the night tomorrow night and she wants to rent a movie for all of them to watch together. Any suggestions- outside of the typical disney fare? Thanks.


----------



## lifeguard

Bend it Like Beckham


----------



## beanma

What kind of stories does your dd like? My 8yr old dd is _very_ sensitive so ymmv greatly. I would suggest something funny and/or exciting for that age group. If you really wanted to go there you could probably do High School Musical, etc, but we're avoiding that in favor of animated fare which is where my kids are at right now. They're totally not interested in boyfriend/girlfriend things. I know a lot of girls that age love that stuff, though, and Hannah Montana (blech!).

DH recently rented "Bolt" (animated dog movie) for our girls and they seemed to really like it. They've also seen "Despereaux" and enjoyed it. There were some "scary" (at least for _my_ kids) scenes, but they got through them.

I have heard that "Enchanted" is cute. It has Susan Sarandon as the evil queen and I love her. Haven't seen it, though.

hth

ETA: We also love Miyakazi's movies. Maybe "Kiki's Delivery Service"? "Totoro" is a personal fave, but not sure it would be funny and fast-paced enough for a sleep-over.


----------



## Shirada

My 9 year old's favorite movie is "Mrs Doubtfire"







It is rated PG just so you know. It is VERY entertaining to her.


----------



## Oriole

Because of Winn Dixie, it's cute, and light, and has a dog.








or
Parent Trap, always a big hit.
or
Adams Family


----------



## SabraMamma

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mtiger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shirada* 
My 9 year old's favorite movie is "Mrs Doubtfire"







It is rated PG just so you know. It is VERY entertaining to her.

I don't know your marital status (if any), but be aware that kids from divorced parents may find Mrs. Doubtfire difficult, if not impossible, to watch. My two have tried a couple of times, and they just can't. And they're 15 & 17.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Lots of good movie suggestions here.

I know Ratouillie is Disney/Pixar, but it is a really fun movie.

Mousehunt is a lot of fun, but a little gross and a lot of slapstick violence. It makes me laugh.









The Princess Bride is a terrific movie.


----------



## Kirsten

Freaky Friday
Ella Enchanted
Hoodwinked
Shrek
Homeward Bound
Parent Trap
Cheaper by the Dozen
Bedtime Stories (new with Adam Sandler)

All my kids (12, 8 and 5) love these!


----------



## mom2ponygirl

My daughter loves Myazaki movies and so have all the friends she has introduced to them. Spirited Away, Castle in the Sky, Howl's Moving Castle, My Neighbor Totoro, Porco Rosso, The Cat Returns, Kiki's Delivery Service. I believe these are all PG.

She also likes Princess Mononoke and Nausica and the Valley of the wind but these two are PG-13 so I'd hold off a bit.


----------



## Inci

I third the Miyazaki recommendation!!

Also:
- Nim's Island (11-year-old girl who lives on a secret island and has to be the heroine when her dad gets lost at sea... it's funny, has great animal characters, action/adventure, etc., and Nim is an inspiring girl who scales volcanos, rescues Jodie Foster from drowning, climbs up on the roof with a toolbelt to fix the Internet connection after a hurricane, etc!!)
- Fly Away Home
- The Never-ending Story (80s classic)
- Labyrinth (another 80s classic)
- Mathilda


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

one of my favs is aquamarine. it's about 3 bffs that learn that their friendship is more important than boys.

it's been a while since i've seen it but i'm pretty sure there isn't any kissing. there might be hand holding.


----------



## AAK

Four that my 9 yr old has liked this year include:

Nim's Island
Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
Mall Cop
Bedtime Stories


----------



## AAK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shirada* 
My 9 year old's favorite movie is "Mrs Doubtfire"







It is rated PG just so you know. It is VERY entertaining to her.

I thought it was PG too, but netflix has is listed as PG-13. It is the only PG-13 movie I have let my dd watch though because I really think it is PG material.

Amy


----------



## Kirsten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2ponygirl* 
Spirited Away

We got this in a bingo gift basket that one of my girls won. I found it disturbing enough to toss it. I guess it depends on you and your kids.

I forgot to add The Princess Diaries movies!! My kids love those too.


----------



## ClassAct

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
We got this in a bingo gift basket that one of my girls won. I found it disturbing enough to toss it. I guess it depends on you and your kids.


Spirited Away is not really for kids. I found it pretty disturbing as I previewed it for my DDs (who have NOT watched it). However, Miyazaki movies are as a whole really awesome! Kiki's Delivery Service is one of my girls' favorites (they watched it the first time when they were 6). I LOVE Nausicaa and the Valley of the Wind, but it is a war movie. An extremely beautiful war movie with a pacifist princess warrior hero, but still.... I also like The Cat Returns, and Whisper of the Heart.

Totoro is probably my 1st recommendation for the OP.


----------



## onlyzombiecat

My 9 year old just enjoyed watching Star Wars and Chicken Little.

She also enjoys Wallace & Gromit.

She liked the Tinkerbell movie. It's Disney but it wasn't bad.

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen

Because of Winn Dixie

Eloise at the Plaza- Dd also liked the animated Eloise stories.

She also recently enjoyed Short Circuit and Batteries Not Included. You might look at some older movies.

Bedknobs and Broomsticks

Bugs Bunny

A Princess Bride

Labyrinth

The Dark Crystal


----------



## e(Lisa)beth

Chicken Run


----------



## karne

Some friends of dd's have watched Mama Mia and Grease recently. While I love the music, and dd does too, I'm hesitant about some of the older teen/adult themes in the movies. I wonder what you all think of these movies?


----------



## EricaE

Matilda is a very cute movie!


----------



## bestjob

I'm 47 and struggled with Mamma Mia. However, I think that a lot of 9 year olds would let it pass by, just enjoying the music.

My two older kids liked "Fly Away Home", "Bend it Like Beckham" and "Totoro" at that age.

DD is 15 but she was really sensitive about movies until she was about 8, especially emotional ones. We found that going to IMAX movies or watching documentaries about animals was a good way to go with her when screen time was required (whether for her entertainment or our peace of mind...)

When dd was 10, we rented "Young Frankenstein" for a movie birthday party. Some of the kids loved it, and some were freaked. It really depends on the kid. DS is 8 and he loves the movie because he knows it's a spoof.


----------



## SAHDS

A lot have been mentioned, but DD's favs are:


*Annie*
*A League of Their Own*
*Labyrinth*
*Princess Bride*
*Chitty Chitty Bang Bang*
*Mrs. Doubtfire*
*Matilda*
*Ella Enchanted*
*Homeward Bound*
*Mousehunt*
*Nanny McPhee*
*Casper*
*The Secret Garden*


----------



## LunaMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karne* 
Some friends of dd's have watched Mama Mia and Grease recently. While I love the music, and dd does too, I'm hesitant about some of the older teen/adult themes in the movies. I wonder what you all think of these movies?


I haven't seen Mamma Mia, but there is no way I'd let DD (10) see Grease (and I know a lot of her friends have seen it). DD has seen some movies with more adult themes, but it's the message in Grease that I object to - to get the cool guy, you have to dress like a hooker and start smoking. If you're sweet and innocent, your friends will make fun of you behind your back and guys will be ashamed to be seen with you.







:








'
Oh, and here are the movies DD has enjoyed recently:

All the Harry Potter movies
Kit Kittredge
Nim's Island
Mrs. Doubtfire
A League of Their Own
E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial
August Rush
Field of Dreams
Opal Dream
The Secret of Roan Inish
The Water Horse
Bolt


----------



## philomom

Kiki's Delivery Service

National Velvet

Pollyanna

The Neverending Story


----------



## Dr.Worm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtiger* 
I don't know your marital status (if any), but be aware that kids from divorced parents may find Mrs. Doubtfire difficult, if not impossible, to watch. My two have tried a couple of times, and they just can't. And they're 15 & 17.

Yes, it made my DD cry.


----------



## Dr.Worm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karne* 
Some friends of dd's have watched Mama Mia and Grease recently. While I love the music, and dd does too, I'm hesitant about some of the older teen/adult themes in the movies. I wonder what you all think of these movies?

I just found out Grease Lightning has some pretty nasty lyrics..does anyone know what i am referring to? What the girls do when they see grease lightning?


----------



## Dr.Worm

I'm asking DD who is 9 for her recommendations...

Bolt
Tom and Jerry
The Princess Diaries
The Princess Diaries 2
Chrissa:An American Girl


----------



## dorenavant

I haven't seen anybody rec Penelope yet, our family really enjoyed it (10 y/o DSD and 3 y/o DD)
Here's the Netflix synopsis:

Quote:

Penelope
(2006) PG
Penelope Wilhern (Christina Ricci) is cursed, and the only way out of it is to fall in love with someone of suitable stock. But how can she possibly find her soul mate when she's sequestered inside her family's sprawling estate with only her parents (Catherine O'Hara and Richard E. Grant) to keep her company? Oscar winner Reese Witherspoon co-produced this unconventional fairy tale about a girl who bucks convention to make her own happy ending.


----------



## ollyoxenfree

I don't think I saw Ever After with Drew Barrymore mentioned, but it's a nice re-do of the Cinderella story, with a much less passive princess than the Disney version.

We really enjoy Miyazaki anime.

What about documentaries - they might like something like Spellbound, about the Scripps-Howard spelling bee, or Planet Earth (although, if they are really sensitive, some of the real action animal sequences are tougher than anything in a Miyazaki film!!).


----------



## TCMoulton

A Cinderella Story with Hilary Duff is a remake of Cinderella in a modern setting
Another Cinderella Story is the sequel
Night at the Museum
Garfield
Garfield 2
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
The Princess Diaries movies
Bedtime Stories


----------



## abeliamama

Hope I'm not to late but I love these threads, so:

Mine loves musicals. At her last sleepover she had Sound of Music picked out and a few friends grumbled about it but let her watch it since she was the Birthday Girl. They all loved it and wouldn't turn it off to go to sleep.

Mary Poppins
The Music Man
My Fair Lady
Singin" In the Rain
Annie (some object to)
Fiddler on the Roof
Peter Pan (Peter Hogan diredted one)

Also oldies like:

That Darn Cat
Escape to Witch Mountain
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Shaggt DA
Benji
ET
Peewee's Big Adventure
National Velvet

Love Secret of Roan Inish, Kiki's Delivery Service, My Neighbor Totoro, the Iron Giant.


----------



## chiromamma

My 14yo DD suggests the following:

Wall E
Another vote for Miyazaki movies
Kung Fu Panda
Mulan
Hair Spray
National Velvet

They all have strong female leads.


----------



## Mayfly

I just thought I'd add The Secret of Roan Inish, one of my favorites







.


----------



## chiromamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mayfly* 
I just thought I'd add The Secret of Roan Inish, one of my favorites







.

God. I LOVE that movie.
More I forgot...
Whale Rider.
Akeelah and the Bee
Jump In (fluffy Disney, but great athleticism)
Willy Wonka with the hunk of all hunks...Johnny Depp!


----------



## Theoretica

Great thread, taking notes for my 8yo!








:


----------



## 1growingsprout

So what did you end up renting??


----------



## mata

Little Manhattan


----------



## mata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Worm* 
I just found out Grease Lightning has some pretty nasty lyrics..does anyone know what i am referring to? What the girls do when they see grease lightning?









I know-and there's an uncut version with backseat scenes between Rizzo and Kanicki (sp?) that I was like oopsie! I don't remember those from when I was a kid.


----------



## notjustmamie

How about _Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken_?


----------



## Katsmamajama

Labyrinth
Bend it like Beckham (my DD now wants to play soccer and wear a sari)
Hairspray
Harry Potter series-- up to Goblet of Fire (she might have a teeny crush on Ron Weasley, and she idolize's Hermione Granger-- I can think of a worse idol!)
Oliver! (DD got hooked on this after sitting in the pit with me for a local production)
Brigadoon (same scenario, only she was on stage for this one)


----------



## Annapooh

Kit Kittrege American Girl


----------



## philomom

Little Secrets

My Neighbor Totoro

The Yearling

Pollyanna


----------

